# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum >  lighting/ heating tip

## murdock

i was sitting this morning frezzing my butt off with a smal lamp trying to type my thread and thought of a brilliant idea...

i went and got my gas lights..serving as 2 solutions...1 to light  up my room and 2 heat up the room...saving electricity from lights and heaters (well for some)...and gas (for me) by not using my gas heater

----------


## murdock

another cheap tip...when having a shower or bath take the gas heater with and face it so that it warms up your towel and the room...save you a couple thousand rand on a heated towel rail underfloor heating and installation.

a tip i have been using which i found somewhere on the internet...after you have boiled water put the water into a flask so when you want hot water later in the day...you dont have to boil the kettle again.

i know while the electricity is still so cheap most people dont bother with energy saving tips but i think in the firture as the price climbs and the system starts collapsing...ever little tip is gona be worth it.

i noticed yesrday when i went to refill my bottles...they have run out of stock of 9 kg bottles you cant rent a 9 kg bottle only refill...lucky the gas price is being regulated other wise i do believe this would just be another thing people pull thru the backside and rip the customers off...i noticed yesterday that the place i refilled has actually lowered their price to within the regulated price...someone must have reported them...i think i am gona get 2 x 19 kg bottles and stroe them just in case.

----------

